# Poor man's HTPC active crossover and DRC - suggestions please!



## Blueeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi All,

My wel loved NAD T743 is dying (DSP problems - sp/dif input not functioning). However, the analog 5.1 inputs are fine and the amp is powerful enough for my immediate needs.

While I'd love to replace it with something like the Denon 4311 the price is a bit steep ($2850 Australian).

So in the spirit of DIY, I want to build something twice as good for half the price. While the Denon has LOTS of fancy features, it doesn't offer speaker correction (only room correction), so an alternative option might be to find another 5.1 amp and try pc based DIY xo and room correction. Yes/no?

Primary use of the system will be for blu-ray movies (currently iso movie only images on hard drive). I have a BFD, EP2500, x2 subs. I use Power DVD with reclock using wasapi bit perfect audio with dogbert's c-media bit perfect driver to get un mangled digital audio using win 7 64bit.

So far I've identified a solution here, but it doesn't use pc crossovers - and looks tricky:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=16039226#post16039226

Currently I have HDMI out capability from an HD5770 ATI graphics card (but I am anticipating that I will do all processing in the pc so hi-def digital out is irrelevant)

Can anyone suggest:

1. Overall solution(s).

2. Suitable soundcard that has enough analogue outputs to run a 5.2 set-up (all speakers are two way except subs) = 11 rca outputs? I have a Mystique 7.1 soundcard with upgraded op-amps but I presume I will have to replace this if seeking active crossovers. I.e. what hardware do I need to run active software crossovers?

3. Necessary amplification (to extend the current 5.1analog - I also have a NAD stereo 2 channel amp (20-30watts from memory). Another 5.1 amp?

4. Possible hardware solutions instead of software - e.g. Behringer units. Build my own active crossovers (eek!)?

5. Free/cheap software - I have identified the Audiolense software - looks good and user friendly but a bit pricey at 400 euro. I have also identifed that Convolver can be used to apply room corrections, using zoom player and 5.1 channel FLAC, in Movie .MKV files (see above link). I have identified the below free software for measurement and room correction (but can REW also be used?): 

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translat...o-softwares/align&lp=fr_en&btnTrUrl=Translate

Budget is about $500-$1500 AUD ($2000 at a push). I also would need to purchase a 'good' (budget) mic (currently have Radioshack meter and REW software)

Note australian domestic amps are a lot more expensive here than in the US (eg. Denon 4311 $3000 AUS vs. $1600 USA).

6. How do I change my speakers with internal passive crossovers to run with the active crossovers? They have the capacity for bi-wiring - do I just disconnet the brackets and run an individual amp output to each drivers?

Cheers


----------



## Blueeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Forget it - I just purchased the Denon. 

For those interested - ex-demo from Audio Visual Tech - $2380

:no:


----------

